

How I learned to love buying only the shows I watch - yanowitz
http://stuartroseman.com/post/664654788/how-i-learned-to-love-buying-only-the-media-i-watch

======
jolan
Should have gone to an OTA setup. All the shows he mentioned air over free
channels.

~~~
frossie
Hell, if you don't watch sports, just Netflix will get you a long way to being
cable-free.

